# Spouse doesn't work. No visa?



## Lovebug00 (Apr 19, 2013)

My husband is from SA and wants to move back. He obviously wants myself and our kids to come. Here is my question. I don't work. I'm a stay at home mom. When I used to work it was in the jewelry industry. However after our second child was born I'm at home 100% of the time. How would this work to get me and the kids to SA?? Or wouldn't it?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If your husband is still a South African citizen, this works perfectly fine. Simply apply for a Relative's (Spousal type) Permit and you can stay in SA as long as he does. Your kids will require a Relative's Permit and later Study Permits.


----------



## Lovebug00 (Apr 19, 2013)

Fabulous! Well that's one stress gone. Thanks.


----------

